# Musicians, your expertise needed for an 8-minute survey for my PhD dissertation!



## campanella88 (Nov 14, 2010)

For my dissertation, I have a project about the judgment of musical achievement. In this short survey, you will be selecting the winners of music competitions. If you have a few minutes to help out and are interested in participating as a volunteer, the link is: http://psychstudies.wjh.harvard.edu/

Thanks in advance for your help! Please feel free to email me directly ([email protected]) if you have any questions or suggestions.


----------

